# Male Betta and African Dwarf Frogs?



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I was wondering if african dwarf frogs get along with betta fish....?
I wasnt going to, cause i have 2 frogs, and they are a boy and girl, and they mate all the time, and if i do put them in, they will make squirts tank gross.. So im just wondering if they do.
Thanks!
;-)


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have 2 betta fish divided in a 10g. A male and a female. I also keep a frog with my female, and they get along fine. before I had the female, my male shared the 10g with my adf. They got along fine. Every once in a while he'd poke at the ffrog, but he didn't care. Overall, my 2 betta's have gotten along with the frog, so yeah. Depending how your bfish are, they should get along.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

dukie1346 said:


> I have 2 betta fish divided in a 10g. A male and a female. I also keep a frog with my female, and they get along fine. before I had the female, my male shared the 10g with my adf. They got along fine. Every once in a while he'd poke at the ffrog, but he didn't care. Overall, my 2 betta's have gotten along with the frog, so yeah. Depending how your bfish are, they should get along.


Thanks for replying! And thanks for the info. Squirt gets kinda agressive at times, but im not even gonna try. My adf's lasted 6 years so far so i dont want to end her life,  even though they ARE getting a little boring. 
Thanks again!


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

You said you had a male and female dwarf frogs right? have they ever spawned? Bettas have been know to eat tadpoles.


----------

